# خليك واثق ... كله للخير



## zezza (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اعظم مبشر بالعالم بعد الاختبارات و التجارب و الالام قالنا بفمه الطاهر

"نحن نعلم (متأكدين) أن كل الأشياء (بحلوها ومرها) تعمل معاً (كلها) للخيرللذين يحبون الله" (رو8: 28)
 ده كان كلام بولس الرسول اعظم مبشر بالسيد المسيح

+ ويجب أن نؤمن بهذا المبدأ، لأن الله يحبنا جداً ويعرف ما يفيدنا وما يضرنا فعلاً.

*ولو آمنا بذلك لما تذمرنا على أية تجربة صعبة، أو على موقف محرج، أو على عدم تحقيق المراد (فشل خطبة، أو عدم اتمام زواج، أو عدم شفاء من مرض، أو عدم الحصول على عمل مناسب أو منصب معين .... إلخ).*



+ وفي الكتاب المقدس نماذج كثيرة تطبيقاً لهذا المبدأ الإلهي ومنها مثلاً:-

+ ما جرى ليوسف الصديق من متاعب وعقبات، لاذنب له فيها، ولكن الله حولها إلى خير لصالحه ولخير كل بنى اسرائيل، واخوته بالجسد أيضاً. 



+ كذلك كان هروب يونان النبي من الخدمة (مؤقتاً)، سبباً في ايمان بحارة السفينة بالرب بعدما عرفوا عظمة الله وسلطانه على الطبيعة.



+ كذلك تعمد رب المجد يسوع ترك تلاميذه فترة طويلة في بحر هائج، فأخذوا درساً عظيماً في الإيمان به (مت14: 22 – 23).



+ ومؤامرة هامان ضد مردخاي وأستير، قد استفاد بها كل اليهود، بعدما تمجد الله، وعاقب المستبد، بما كان يقصده من حقد وظلم شديد.



+ وتأخر الفادي حتى مات لعازر وأنتن في القبر، ثم جاء وأقامه وشجع تلاميذه.



+ وزلزال فليبي – وكان هناك بولس وسيلا في السجن – قد ساهم في ايمان السجان وكل اسرته (أع16: 25-34).



+ ونفى القديس يوحنا الحبيب في جزيرة بطمس (في بحر ايجه) كان فرصة لأن يرى عالم المجد وتسجيله لنا في سفر الرؤيا.



+ ومؤامرة اليهود وحسدهم للمسيح، قد تم به صلبه، ونلنا به الفداء والخلاص.



+ ورجم بولس الرسول، قد سمح له برؤية عالم الفردوس.

+ ودانيال واصحابه شعروا بوجود الله ومحبته لهم بعد القائهم في أتون النار، وفي جب الأسود.



+ والشهداء الذين تعذبوا، استراحوا وفرحوا بأكاليل المجد الأبدي.



+ وهرب العائلة المقدسة من وجه هيرودس – إلى مصر- فبارك الله شعبها.

@ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @ @

وهناك أمثلة في تاريخ الكنيسة والحياة الواقعية منها:

1- دخول المخراز في يد انيانوس الإسكافي أثناء خياطة صندل القديس مامرقس الرسول، كان سبباً في ايمانه وتكريس حياته للمسيح ونشر المسيحية في مصر.

2- الحرب ضد الكنيسة بيد اليهودي ابن كلسي، تم على اساسها معجزة نقل جبل المقطم، وظهور صحة وحقيقة الإيمان المسيحي وصحة الكتاب المقدس.

♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫ ♫




*قصة*:

تقابل مسيحي مع كاهن في محطة قطار القاهرة، وكان مستعجلاً للسفر حالاً للإسكندرية للخدمة هناك. وظل الشخص يتحدث مع الكاهن حتى فاته القطار، واكتشف رجل الله (الكاهن) أن ذلك تم بتدبير الرب لأن القطار قد سقط في محطة قليوب ... لذلك لاتحزن وتقول بأسف "يا مستعجل عطلك الله"!! بل اشكره على عدم اتمام الأمر في حينه، لأنه يناسبك فعلاً، ولأن الله يعرف مصلحتك ومستقبلك أكثر منك.



*قصة أخرى:*

سقطت طائرة أمريكية في صحراء كوريا – أثناء الحرب هناك – ولكن الجنود لم يموتوا، ولم يكن معهم طعام ولا شراب، ولما ألقى الأعداء عليهم قنبلة فجرت عين ماء في الصخر فشربوا، ثم اكتشفهم زملاؤهم وتم انقاذهم فيما بعد.



*قصة أخرى:* 

رسب طالب متفوق في امتحان بكالوريوس الهندسة في مادة واحدة بسبب مرض مفاجيء ونجح زملاؤه والتحقوا بالتجنيد ثم سافروا إلى اليمن للحرب، وماتوا كلهم هناك، ما عداه بالطبع!!


 + + + + + + + + + + + +
 وهناك قصص أخرى كثيرة ن هذا النوع تبين محبة الله لنا واختياره الصالح لنا.
 وهي كلها دروس لكل نفس تؤمن بمحبة الله وتسلم كل امورها له باطمئنان تام

كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر بالامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر 
ربنا وعده اكيد هو هيدبر للخير
اذكرونى قى صلواتكم
​


----------



## kalimooo (6 سبتمبر 2009)

رسب طالب متفوق في امتحان بكالوريوس الهندسة في مادة واحدة بسبب مرض مفاجيء ونجح زملاؤه والتحقوا بالتجنيد ثم سافروا إلى اليمن للحرب، وماتوا كلهم هناك، ما عداه بالطبع!!



فلنتذكر ان المسافة لا قيمة لها عند المسيح

 فهو عن يمين الآب السماوي يشفع بي ويصلي لاجلي ولاجلك

شكرا اختى العزيزة  زيزا  للموضوع القيم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 سبتمبر 2009)

> سقطت طائرة أمريكية في صحراء كوريا – أثناء الحرب هناك – ولكن الجنود لم يموتوا، ولم يكن معهم طعام ولا شراب، ولما ألقى الأعداء عليهم قنبلة فجرت عين ماء في الصخر فشربوا، ثم اكتشفهم زملاؤهم وتم انقاذهم فيما بعد.


 
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله 

لازم نكون واثقين ديما ان ربنا مش ناسينا

 وكل عمل ليه حكمه من عنده 

ميررررررسى ليكى يا زيزا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد يسوع المسيح


----------



## rana1981 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا كتير على الموضوع النميز ويلي اجا بوقته وجد كنت بحاجة انه اقرا هيك اقوال وقصص​*


----------



## happy angel (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر بالامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر 
ربنا وعده اكيد هو هيدبر للخير

ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع جميل جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## zezza (7 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رسب طالب متفوق في امتحان بكالوريوس الهندسة في مادة واحدة بسبب مرض مفاجيء ونجح زملاؤه والتحقوا بالتجنيد ثم سافروا إلى اليمن للحرب، وماتوا كلهم هناك، ما عداه بالطبع!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا ليك انت كليمو على مرورك و تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## zezza (8 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
> 
> لازم نكون واثقين ديما ان ربنا مش ناسينا
> 
> ...



كلام حقيقى يا كوكو 
كله يعمل للخير 
شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



شكرا اخويا على مرورك الجميل 
اتشرفت و اخد بركة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا فعلا ويستاهل التقييم​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 سبتمبر 2009)

> كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر بالامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر
> ربنا وعده اكيد هو هيدبر للخير


 
بجد الثقة بربنا تكون عشان خير النا وكل شي من الله هو الخير لنا 
شكرا عالموضوع الطيب
بركة يسوع ترعاك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراا 


موضوع روعه ومميز جدا الرب يباركك

​

+ وتأخر الفادي حتى مات لعازر وأنتن في القبر، ثم جاء وأقامه وشجع تلاميذه.​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع فى غايه الروعه والجمال اختى الحبيبه


كتير مبنبقاش عارفين ليه ربنا مش بيحقق لينا كل الى احنا عايزينه
ونقوله ليه يارب؟؟

القصة البسيطة دى هتعلمنا
ازاى نقول دايما لتكن ارادتك ياالهى

كان فى ملاكين بعتهم ربنا علشان يوصلوا رساله معينه لعائلتين عل الارض

العائلة الاولي غنيه
والتانيه فقيرة

والملاكين كان في واحد منهم اول مرة ينزل الارض

فزاروا الاول العائله الغنيه فا استضافوهم في بدروم الفيلا

ولما الملاكين جاعوا ادولهم خبز جاف علشان يكلوه

والصبح قبل مايمشي الملاكين

الملاك الكبير لقي سقف البدروم بايظ فصلحه

وبعد كده راحوا عند العائله الفقيرة
فا استضافوهم في احسن حته في البيت
وكمان وقدمو ليهم احسن اكل

والصبح لما صحيوا لقوا جاموسة الراجل ماتت

فاتعجب الملاك الصغير وقال للملاك الكبير يعني الناس الفقرا اللي استقبلونا احسن استقبال تموت الجاموسه بتاعتهم

والناس الاغنياء صلحتلهم السقف

فرد الملاك الكبير وقاله
انا صلحت السقف للراجل الغني لان تحته كان في سبيكه دهب وانا مكنتش عايزصاحب الفيلا يعرف مكانها لانه غير امين علي عطية الغني

واما الراجل الفقير فماتت جاموسته لان ملاك الموت جه بليل علشان ياخد روح مراته فانا قلتله لا
وخليته يموت الجاموسه
عرفنا ليه ربنا مش بيحقق لينا كل الى بنطلبه منه
لان ربنا دايما شايف الى مش شايفة عنينه

وهو بيدبر حياتنا كما يليق للى هو بيشوف فى خير لينا ...يمكن وقتها مش بنفهم ده وبنحسان ربنا مش بيسمعنا لكن مع الوقت بنحس ان كله للخير
ياريت نسلم حياتنا فى ايد ربنا ونقوله لتكن مشيئتك يا رب*​


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كتير على الموضوع النميز ويلي اجا بوقته وجد كنت بحاجة انه اقرا هيك اقوال وقصص​*


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر بالامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر
> ربنا وعده اكيد هو هيدبر للخير
> 
> ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع جميل جداا
> ...


----------



## zezza (18 سبتمبر 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا فعلا ويستاهل التقييم​*



شكرا كتير على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز وراثع ومفيد الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (19 سبتمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> بجد الثقة بربنا تكون عشان خير النا وكل شي من الله هو الخير لنا
> شكرا عالموضوع الطيب
> بركة يسوع ترعاك​



شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك الطيب 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## yousteka (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد مررررسي خالص يازيزا 

موضوع اكتر من رائع ياقمر

واقل حاجة يستهلها التقييم

وفعلا كله للخير

مررررسي ليكي مرة تانية ياقمر

ربنا معاكي دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراا
> 
> 
> موضوع روعه ومميز جدا الرب يباركك
> ...



شكرا لمروك حضرتك استاذ نهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *موضوع فى غايه الروعه والجمال اختى الحبيبه
> 
> 
> كتير مبنبقاش عارفين ليه ربنا مش بيحقق لينا كل الى احنا عايزينه
> ...



قصة و اضافة رائعة يا كيرى 
ربنا يخليكى يا قمرة 
ربنا معاكى و يحافظ عليكى


----------



## zezza (23 سبتمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع ممتاز وراثع ومفيد الرب يبارك حياتك



مرورك هو الاروع يا دكتور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 سبتمبر 2009)

قصة أخرى:

سقطت طائرة أمريكية في صحراء كوريا – أثناء الحرب هناك – ولكن الجنود لم يموتوا، ولم يكن معهم طعام ولا شراب، ولما ألقى الأعداء عليهم قنبلة فجرت عين ماء في الصخر فشربوا، ثم اكتشفهم زملاؤهم وتم انقاذهم فيما بعد.

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك

سلام السيد المسيح له كل مجد


----------



## zezza (26 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> بجد مررررسي خالص يازيزا
> 
> موضوع اكتر من رائع ياقمر
> 
> ...




شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (30 سبتمبر 2009)

> موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



شكرا كتير اخويا على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

